# Manual transmission fluid



## Sasha240 (Jun 10, 2005)

What is the best manual transmission fluid to use for a 92 240SX?

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sasha240 said:


> What is the best manual transmission fluid to use for a 92 240SX?


Standard gear oil is 75W-90 GL-4. Redline makes a synthetic 75W-90 GL-4 Gear Oil called MT-90 that’s excellent.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, Red Line Oil's MT-90 is one of the best known of the 90 weight syncromesh fluids.

Another one which will work well and has even more barrier anti-wear additives is Specialty Formulations MTL-R:

http://www.specialtyformulations.com/index_files/Page675.htm 

In my SpecV which calls for 75W-85 I use their lighter MTL-P and it is the best fluid I've tried to date. 

Do a search using the term "synchromesh" and "tranny fluid" and you should find lots of discussion of these types of fluids here.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have an SR20DE with an auto tranny. Anyone know where (or what kind) of trans fluid to use?


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

I agree, the Redline MT-90 feels very nice in my ca18det tranny. Definitely worth the extra cash.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I have an SR20DE with an auto tranny. Anyone know where (or what kind) of trans fluid to use?


Redline produces an excellent synthetic ATF called "Synthetic D4 ATF" that's good for overall general use; they also have other ATF products that are for more specific uses; check out their web site or give them a call for advice.

I have a 91 240SX with an auto tranny and am using the Redine ATF; works good for me.


----------

